# La Campanella



## plans (Oct 20, 2015)

Hello,
I am puzzled.....
Could anybody explain what is the difference between:
- La Campanella - Paganini
- La Campanella - Paganini-Liszt
- Caprice 24
- How is Liszt associated with Paganini's La Campanella ?
Thanks


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

La Campanella by Paganini is a beautiful violin concerto. 

La Campanella by Liszt is Liszt's popular arrangement of this concerto's last movement for piano solo.

Caprice 24 is Caprice 24.


----------



## TwoPhotons (Feb 13, 2015)

Liszt made two versions of La Campanella - S.140 No.3 and S.141 No.3 (which is the better known one), and he also included the melody in his Grande fantaisie di bravura sur La Clochette de Paganini, S.420.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

plans said:


> I am puzzled....


it explains it here https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_campanella


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

Liszt had a cottage industry of making transcriptions and arrangements of other composers' works. The complete recordings of just the opera transcriptions by Liszt runs to 12 CDs.


----------

